# vietnamese tiger birdeater?



## Projecht13 (Jun 14, 2011)

MY LPS has a "vietnamese tiger birdeater" for sale. I'm not 100% familiar with this common name but I think its commonly a H.minax or H.longipes. Anyway, it was hiding under a cork bark slab but I could tell it was pretty big but the problem is the clerks there said it was too aggressive to open the enclosure and move the slab so I could check it out :? Regardless they are selling it for $19.99 and from what I could tell its prob around 4 to 5 inches. Think I should go get it? Its not being housed right at all :wall: and I feel so bad for it.


----------



## ornamentalist (Jun 14, 2011)

Go ahead mate if you want it, the English names of haplos are a jumble, Thai birdeater, Vietnam tiger, Chinese bird spider etc. they seem to Pick names out of the air and slap it on the label, they should have the Latin name for it (but they most probably won't) minax is in my experience THE MOST aggressive haplo probably the most pant filling t ever. They are all FAST too so be careful. Also check it's not a mature male, tell the store owner you intend to buy it, but NEED to inspect it, as it seems a little on the cheap side. Good luck!


----------



## creepa (Jun 14, 2011)

Just buy it and hope its a H. schmidti:drool: its only 20 bucks....


----------



## BigJ999 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hmmm so what's it look like? Is it jet black? if so it maybe a  H.minax although a lot of the Haplo's have dark forms  although if its  H. schmidti:drool:


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd buy it, $20 is cheap just get some kind of guarantee from the pet store that it will live for at least a week or so


----------



## gambite (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah at $20 its a fair deal no matter what it is. Though its most likely WC, so keep that in mind.


----------



## k2power (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought one from the same shop about 3 weeks ago in Cary right?  Mine has been mostly lethargic lately and shown no signs of burrowing (in 4" of substrate now).  At first it ate like crazy but has slowed eating for now.  They order from Sunpets and the site claims it is minax, which it likely isn't based on the coloration.  Mine is defensive but not too fast yet.  I am sure that could easily change.  I am keeping it humid and well fed to get it recovered from the long trip it likely made.


----------



## Projecht13 (Jun 14, 2011)

thats right k2, forgot you were local around here  do you think yours is a minax? can you post a quick pic on here?


----------



## Projecht13 (Jun 15, 2011)

just went in and talked to the store worker and he was pretty cool he actually let me open it up and look at the specimen, it is indeed H.minax about 4.5 inches. I could not sex it but it is for sure not a MM.


----------



## kingbaboonlover (Jun 17, 2011)

*I Know!*

thailand black! (Haplopelma minax). Mean little beast and fast as you never imagine!


----------



## creepa (Jun 17, 2011)

Is it WC. from Vietnam or Thailand??


----------

